# Snow Foam Option And Sponge Use???



## stephenwalls (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi im pretty new to all this and was hoping you guys with the experience could help me out, we are trying to offer a better standard of service and move away from the "mobile valeter" tag and was hoping you could point me in the right direction as to whether snow foaming is a better option for us?? Both as a time saving operation and to show we offer a more modern service.
Seen Autobright Snow Foam Lance And Magifoam and was wondering how many washes you get from a 5ltr bottle?? or if there is an Autoglym version??

Secondly, i have seen alot of talk about not using sponges and instead using Mitts, is this the case and if so could someone give me a hint as to why??? apart from stones embedding in the sponge which has surely got to be dictated by the level of pre wash you do??? 

Thanks Very Much 

:car::detailer:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd say get yourself a decent pre-wash such as VP Citrus Pre-wash as it's more effective than snow foam.

You can use sponges, I use a SN Sponge all the time. As you pointed out it's down to your technique :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe most people recommend 1-2" of magifoam in the bottle before its diluted and even that can do a couple of cars from what I read. So I'd hazard a guess that's be somewhere between 50-100 washes out of a 5L bottle.

On a side note I think you best remove your profile pic since its advertising the company you work for :thumb:


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Check out autosmart actimousse. It has more cleaning power than magifoam and works out cheaper. £40 for 25l, using 100ml per wash, gives you enough to do ~250 cars


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I think snow foam looks great and would look good to a client, but I think there are better ways to pre-wash tho.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting this. I was doing a monthly valet for a client today on 2 cars. While I was presoaking one the question popped into my head once again (not the firsst time and I havent bough into snow foam.... yet) as to the value of snowfoam and how it works? 

Now I understand the thought and concept behind it but...

I was using a MEGS shampoo and it has a really low foam but is a great cleaning agent. My mind then skipped to the hair care industry and the knowledge that shampoo doesnt actually need to foam to clean, it is manufactured that way as it feels nicer and people generally feel better about washing their hair in somthing that froths and don't beleive it is working unless it does. 

So snow foam.. a clever invention to feed and massively densly product populated industry / hobbie that is valeting and detailing, but actually does nothing more that a general presoak would or is there some real science and proof to show that it does offer more than just a snowy covering that looks more to special to the untrained eye?

As for the sponge thing, lambs wool mitts fall apart to quick for me, micro fibre mitts last and hold more product but if the car is already really clean and grit free then cant see the harm in a nice soft sponge!


----------



## stephenwalls (Sep 2, 2012)

Big thanks to everyone for their advice, its really appreciated, the more i hear about this industry the more confused i seem to get at the minute but im sure ill figure it all out eventually!  

(Apologies for the company logo as well, genuinely didnt realise it wasnt allowed, thanks for pointing it out to me Will G) 

Still unsure of what the best road to take is, as its seeming like more of a gimick than an actual solution, but i think ill give it a try and see where i go from there 

Thanks again guys, its really appreciated


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

stephenwalls said:


> Secondly, i have seen alot of talk about not using sponges and instead using Mitts, is this the case and if so could someone give me a hint as to why??? apart from stones embedding in the sponge which has surely got to be dictated by the level of pre wash you do???
> 
> Thanks Very Much
> 
> :car::detailer:


There is a full on explanation on this somewhere with illustrations to show the difference between sponge and mitt.

Maybe a search of the forum will show you the way


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been using B&Q Grouting Sponges for years, (just like many others on here) and never had a problem from using them. 
Nice and cheap too :thumb:.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

When you say 'showing that we offer a more modern service', to whom do you refer exactly? 

As an experienced mobile valeter, I would say that my methods are pretty 'modern'. Okay, I've only just moved on from dipping my hanky in a bucket and wiping it across my customer's car, but I certainly get the job done! 

Seriously, if mobile valeters in your area have a bad reputation, then fair enough I guess. But, from my experience, I would say that the vast majority of mobile valeters are not only very professional, but very skilled as well. It takes time to develop the knowledge and skill to properly valet a car to a high standard and no amount of 'fancy gloss' will change that, or make any discernible difference. What will keep your customers returning will not be the amount of snow-foam that you throw around, but the quality of the service and the quality of the valet/detail that you deliver etc.

Just thought I'd throw this in.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Its a gimmick but I still love squirting loads of foam all over my van.autosmart ultra mousse you want lasts ages and you can then use it as a base for your shampoo aswell


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Snow foams, age old debate..

I use them, to not to clean, but to soften anything that is on the car, then rinse. The softer the muck, the easier it will lift of the panel, without the need for scrubbing..


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

dooka said:


> Snow foams, age old debate..
> 
> I use them, to not to clean, but to soften anything that is on the car, then rinse. The softer the muck, the easier it will lift of the panel, without the need for scrubbing..


^^ Exactly this re. snow foams


----------

